# Bellator Signs Undefeated World ***** Champion Blagoi Ivanov



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

> Chicago, Ill. - (March 15, 2011) - Bellator Fighting Championships today announced the signing of undefeated Bulgarian Heavyweight and world-class ***** competitor Blagoi Ivanov. Ivanov won the 2008 Combat ***** World Championships, notably defeating Fedor Emelianenko in the semifinals, reportedly ending an eight-year undefeated streak for Emelianenko in Combat *****. Ivanov has also competed in Judo as a heavyweight national representative for Bulgaria. Since transitioning to mixed martial arts Ivanov has gone undefeated with an impressive 8-0 professional record including three (T)KO's and three submission victories.
> The fast rising 24 year old is expected to make his U.S and Bellator debut in 2011 LIVE on MTV2. Ivanov currently trains out of the TapouT Training Center in Las Vegas and has recently spent time training with the likes of Randy Couture, Roy Nelson, and Vitor Belfort. Ivanov also recently spent time working his hands with former boxing champion and uncle to Floyd Mayweather Jr., Jeff Mayweather.
> 
> "Blagoi is a great signing for us at heavyweight," said Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney. "He brings an incredible ***** background to the cage and is developing his hands with some of the best in the business I'm very happy that he and his management have decided to move his career forward under the Bellator banner."
> ...



http://www.bellator.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=75095&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=23600&ATCLID=205116647


I can't say I knew the guy before I read this, but he sounds interesting. World ***** champion, beat Fedor. Also 8-0 record in MMA. Might be someone to look out for.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting, in particular that he's obviously sharpening his skills for MMA on specialised camps.

The Emelianenko fight:





And an MMA fight:





Still quite some space to improve.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe their doing a 2nd heavyweight tournament in season 5, they've signed Ivanov (4-0) and Ron Sparks (6-0).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wasn't Ron Sparks a superheavyweight at one point? Anyways, Ivanov will probably win the tournament and face off against Kole Conrad. That would definately be in interesting match.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

good prospect


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He should've stepped in to fight Konrad. That would've been a good match. But then again maybe he didn't have enough training.


----------

